
Reddit is down? - kristoft
https://reddit.com
======
kristoft
The site says: Sorry, we have failed you. Try refreshing!

~~~
mr_overalls
Still up for me. Sometimes this happens, though, for a minute or two. It's a
very high-traffic site.

~~~
kristoft
Doesn’t work for me already couple of hours. Mobile app says can’t reach
reddit. However old.reddit.com works :)

